

Greenpeace ranks Apple as greenest electronics maker - anderzole
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/01/07/greenpeace_ranks_apple_as_greenest_electronics_maker.html

======
blintson
Title should be: Apple users rank apple as greenest electronics maker.

